# Texas White Fantail Needs Home



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I have rescued one and would prefer it to be someone's pet or with others of his own kind. Beautiful bird.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2003)

The gal here that posted about the dove with the entire beak missing, adopted my White fantail. He will have a great home!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update. It is nice to get some WONDERFUL NEWS for a change! Treesa


----------

